# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Plotselinge doofheid/slechthorend - Artikels

## Leontien

Iedereen, van jong tot oud, kan getroffen worden door plotselinge doofheid. Bij plotselinge doofheid verslechtert het gehoor in korte tijd, binnen enkele sec. tot min. Het geluid klinkt ineens doffer, blikkeriger, vervormd of voorzien van echo. Soms hoort het oor helemaal niets meer.

Oorzaken:
- door een hoofdletsel, waarbij het binnenoor beschadigs raakt
- door een plotselinge drukverandering, zoals bij duiken of vliegen
- door een ernstige infectie, zoals hersenvliesontsteking
- vermoed wordt dat bepaalde virusinfectie, gestoorde afweerreacties en doorbloedingsstoornissen een rol kunnen spelen.

Bij ongeveer een derde herstelt het gehoor zich vanzelf. Bij een derde is de restschade groot. Bij de rest hertselt het gehoor zich niet.

Voor meer informatie klik: http://www.kno.nl/voorlichting/plotsdoof.php

----------


## ERNA

Sinds september 2005 zit ik met dit probleem. Heeft er iemand ervaring met een zuurstofdruktherapie in een drukcabine?

----------


## Agnes574

*Plots slechthorend: misschien een verstopping van de gehoorgang door oorsmeer…*

Verstopping van de gehoorgang door oorsmeer is de meest voorkomende oorzaak van plotselinge doofheid of slechthorendheid. Wanneer moet u naar een arts? Hoe gaat men te werk om de stop te verwijderen? Welke andere oorzaken bestaan er voor een plotselinge achteruitgang van het gehoor, en hoe kunt u ze herkennen? 


*Plotselinge achteruitgang van het gehoor*

Plots, van het ene moment op het andere, in amper enkele uren, verslechtert uw gehoor aan één kant drastisch. Wat is er aan de hand? Bij wie moet u om hulp gaan? 
Als u dit probleem voorheeft, gaat u het best onmiddellijk naar een arts (huisarts of neus-, keel- en orenspecialist). Hij zal een zogeheten otoscopie uitvoeren, dat is een volledig onderzoek van het trommelvlies en van de uitwendige gehoorgang, vergelijkbaar met het onderzoek dat wordt verricht in geval van een oorontsteking. Als het verminderde gehoor te wijten is aan verstoppingvan de gehoorgang door oorsmeer - zoals meestal het geval is - kan de oorzaak heel snel en gemakkelijk worden opgespoord. 


*Na het opsporen, het verwijderen van het oorsmeer* 

Als de oorzaak van het probleem oorsmeer is, moet de stop vervolgens worden verwijderd. Als de arts daar het nodige materiaal voor heeft, zal hij de stop meteen verwijderen via een spoeling van het oor (het zogeheten uitspuiten van de gehoorgang). Is hij daarvoor niet uitgerust, dan zal hij oordruppels voorschrijven: deze werken in op het oorsmeer en weken het als het ware los. Hij zal de patiënt dan doorverwijzen naar een KNO-arts die over de nodige uitrusting beschikt om na een tweetal dagen een spoeling te doen en de oorstop zo te verwijderen. 
Soms blijft het oorsmeer na een oorspoeling toch nog zitten. De specialist zal dan een zogeheten oortoilet uitvoeren. Daarbij wordt het oorsmeer stukje per stukje verwijderd met behulp van aangepaste instrumenten en onder zicht van een oormicroscoop. Deze ingreep kan behoorlijk wat tijd in beslag nemen en kan ook pijnlijk zijn. Soms moet ze zelfs onder verdoving gebeuren. 

Als het oorsmeer eenmaal is verwijderd, is het gehoor ook meteen weer hersteld. 
De arts controleert nog eens het trommelvlies en zal u ook aanraden om geen wattenstaafjes te gebruiken om de gehoorgang te reinigen. Die reinigt zich namelijk vanzelf. In geval van mogelijk herval is het aan te bevelen om het oor regelmatig te reinigen met behulp van producten op basis van zeewater. 


*En als de oorzaak geen oorsmeer is?* 

Het kan ook gaan om een slecht werkende buis van Eustachius. Dat is vaak het geval bij doofheid die optreedt na een reis per vliegtuig, met de TGV of na een verkoudheid. Deze oorzaak van deze gehoorvermindering gaat soms gepaard met pijn en oorsuizingen. Uit de otoscopie blijkt dat het trommelvlies samengetrokken en/of ontstoken is. Het euvel gaat vanzelf weg, maar het herstel kan worden versneld door de inname van cortisone. 
Plotselinge doofheid kan ten slotte ook het gevolg zijn van een neurosensorieel probleem, dat wil zeggen dat er in de hersenen iets fout gaat met de overdracht van de auditieve boodschap of met de verwerking ervan. In dat geval moet u meteen naar een KNO-arts, liefst binnen drie dagen na het optreden van de gehoorstoornissen. Hij zal een klinisch onderzoek en audiometrische tests doen (tests van het gehoor in een geluidsdichte cabine met koptelefoon op). 

Soms is er nog een reeks andere onderzoeken nodig (onderzoek van het voorhof, bloedonderzoek, MRI, enz.) om de oorzaak te achterhalen (letsel, virus, beschadiging van zenuw…). Meestal worden in dat geval rust en inname van corticoïden voorgeschreven, en wordt er ook regelmatig een gehoortest gedaan. Soms volgt er volledig herstel, al is dat niet altijd gewaarborgd... 


04/12/2007 
Dr. Philippe Presles
Franse vereniging van NKO-artsen
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Hanne

Kan een teveel aan oorsmeer ook oorzaak zijn van draaiduizelingen. Is er uberhaupt een verband tussen evenwichtsoorgaan en oorsmeer? Zou ik erg graag willen weten ivm een echtgenoot met klachten van draaiduizelingen.

----------


## visliefhebber

Helaas ook de hogedrukcabine ( te vinden op 2 plaatsen in Nederland o.a. in Rotterdam) heeft mij niet geholpen om weer te kunnen horen met het oor dat in 5 minuten doof werd. Je moet nl binnen een aantal weken in die cabine zitten. Ik kwam er na 3 maanden en ondanks 10 x 2 uur in de cabine te hebben gezeten veranderde er niets. Han Mulder Den Haag )plotsdoof sinds 11 maanden)

----------


## Rijkie

Tijdens een verkoudheid (hoesten) kreeg ik ontsteking van beide oren (gehoorgang en middenoor) en waarschijnlijk het linker binnenoor. Na een paar dagen plotseling doof. 
Er werd een stootkuur prednison en veel antibiotica tegenaan gegooid. Zelfs vijf dagen intraveneuze antibiotica toen de gewone kuur niet hielp. Al met al ben ik er twee maanden mee zoet geweest.
Nu is het drie weken later en het linkeroor suist en vervormt geluiden en hoort slecht. Mijn hele hoofd voelt wattig en dizzy. Linkeroog stijvig en wang ook. Bij enige inspanning klopt het in mijn hoofd.
Kan dat nog een nawerking van de medicijnen zijn? Of komt het misschien uit de artrose van mijn nek? Ik word een beetje wanhopig. Wie deelt met mij liefst positieve ervaringen?
Rijkie

----------


## albert1952

Ik heb griep gehad, heel even oorpijn gehad, niet noemenswaardig, maar nu ben ik zo goed als doof, van de huisarts antibiotica gehad, maar helaas helpt dat niet, kan iemand mij hiermee helpen ? Misschien uit ervaring ofzo.
Albert1952

----------


## Agnes574

De huisarts hier op het dorp hoorde mijn verhaal aan > plots voor minstens 85% doof aan linkeroor ... ik dacht zelf aan een prop in mijn oor; niet dus en ook geen beschadiging aan mijn trommelvlies.
Hij vroeg me 's goed door mijn neus te ademen (die opener is dan tijden terug!) en verklaarde dat ik een neusverkoudheid,oorontsteking en bij/voorhoofdsholte ontsteking had ... maar ik heb geen klachten buiten veel slijm en ver niets horen door linkeroor.

Zijn uitleg;
Doordat alles in m'n neus en bij/voorhoofdsholtes dicht zit kan er geen zuurstof/lucht aan mijn trommelvlies komen en daardoor hoor ik ver niets ...
Ik geloof hem echter niet en heb een afspraak gemaakt bij een KNO-arts; waar ik 1/7 terrecht kan ... ben benieuwd!

----------

